# Picture of part of my shed



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I haven't posted much on here recently, so i took this picture of part of my shed.

As you can see I use a mixture of Wood and plastic boxes, in varying sizes.

I also use glass tanks for cohabiting lots of does, but you can't se them as they are on the floor of the shed.

just a snippet of my boxes to show newbies the sort of set ups I use.


----------

